# 2011 Cruze ECO (man) shift/clutch issue?



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...e-eco-manual-transmission-issue-question.html

You are not crazy. Definitely have them inspect the adjustment on the cables to make sure it is correct. I dont have an intelligent explanation why it only happens when cold.

If it does it every time, but only when cold see if you can leave it with the dealer over night and let them experience the issue for themselves.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...e-eco-manual-transmission-issue-question.html
> 
> You are not crazy. Definitely have them inspect the adjustment on the cables to make sure it is correct. I dont have an intelligent explanation why it only happens when cold.
> 
> If it does it every time, but only when cold see if you can leave it with the dealer over night and let them experience the issue for themselves.



I'll talk to them tomorrow morning then and see what they can arrange, and keep you posted. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

Update - found a similar thread here, pertaining to gear 1 and 2 on the Cruze Eco..

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...e-eco-manual-transmission-issue-question.html


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Let us know if this turns out to be the issue - properly adjusted shifter cables could be a "teething" issue with MT Cruze Ecos.

EDIT: FWIW, all of the reviews I've read have been VERY positive regarding the Cruze Eco's shifter, so once it's fixed and operating properly it should work very smoothly.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

knock on wood, no issues with the shifter in my eco. It's very smooth.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

I suspect your clutch hydraulics aren't bled correctly. Please take it to the dealer for inspection. Have them keep it overnight so it gets an adequate cold soak before they review it.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

Update: Had my car in with the dealer for a few days for warranty repair. They notified me right away that my Cruze Eco has a *recall* on the manual transmission it has, due to an overfilling of the transmission fluid from the factory. This was confirmed to be an issue by the Transmission Tech. The fluid was drained, and refilled, kept overnight by the dealer with my permission for a cold start + road test the next morning, as SO FAR, the issue seems to be corrected. Shifting is no longer being refused or blocked in gear 1 and 2, and the grinding has for the most part stopped. I will be able to feel more confident after more testing / driving. 

Hope this is of some help to other Cruze ECO drivers out there.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Overfilling? That's odd... I wonder why that would cause only certain gears to have issues? Oh well, keep us posted!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..if *one* gear is 'turning' while immersed in oil and *another* isn't 'turning' in oil, the immersed gear will slow down MUCH faster than the non-immersed gear, _negating_ any synchro-meshing mechanisms.


----------



## terrible1one3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was going to suggest some sort of Synchro/shift fork issue but it seems they fixed it and Mod confirmed it. Mine runs great (knock on wood). Glad it's fixed!


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

is the manual tranny fluid conventional or synthetic? synthetic may resolve cold shift problems.


----------



## existensil (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder if this was the problem with the Eco 6spd I bought a couple days ago. The dealer said the clutch "broke", but may have just been unable to gate into 1/2. The explanation they gave me included something about a factory recall and overfilled transmission fluid.

Hopefully the new Eco they have scheduled for delivery to me tomorrow (they aren't going to make me keep the one that is being serviced) doesn't have this factory defect.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I am wondering if I have this problem...My car goes into 2nd just fine except that there feels like a bump or something (hard to describe) as you pull it into gear, same thing from 2nd to 3rd but not as noticeable.....Any of you guys have the same issue or is it smooth as butter into all the gears for you???


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

No issues in any gear. It is incredibly smooth.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...take it back to your dealership and have the Service Department make the _necessary_ "adjustment(s)" until the shifting is OK.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i noticed in my eco that i hear a thump type noise as i am shifting it into first gear from a stop. my car is in the shop now getting some accesories added, im thinking about calling them to check that...


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I was driving it last night....and I am pretty certain that some adjustment needs to be made on the clutch...sure glad Cruzetalk is here to help!!


----------



## abyh20 (Feb 27, 2011)

My eco does the same thing. I've had it in once already and they couldn't find a problem. It seems like this mostly effects colder climate cars. Mine only does it when cold and below 60 F or so. Could there possibly be a placebo effect going on here? It could just be the nature of this manual transmission.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

abyh20 said:


> My eco does the same thing. I've had it in once already and they couldn't find a problem. It seems like this mostly effects colder climate cars. Mine only does it when cold and below 60 F or so. Could there possibly be a placebo effect going on here? It could just be the nature of this manual transmission.



I would have to drive another manual cruze to be sure 

mine doesn't really grind into some of the gears...but it clicks into them...just doesn't seem normal to me


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I would have to drive another manual cruze to be sure
> 
> mine doesn't really grind into some of the gears...but it clicks into them...just doesn't seem normal to me


Dealership called and said there is nothing wrong with the transmission. So I know if it get's worse then there is something wrong. It just seems weird to me that the transmission is clunky/notchy like that....mine isn't bad but it isn't smooth like butter!!


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

I drove my Eco MT early this morning, temp probably in the upper 40's F, and did not notice anything odd. 

On a related but different note, I've owned primarily manual transmission vehicles, and many of those were VWs. The clutch throw (long) and relatively high engagement point remind me a lot of my 1998 Mk3 VW Golf. VWs are typically criticized for long clutch pedal travel, and the Cruze reminds me of those cars. I'm actually used to it, and prefer it to many Asian cars with stick shifts where you barely let the clutch off the floor and it's engaged. I think it's a lot easier to drive the car in traffic with a longer pedal throw and less abrupt engagement. The old generation Subarus, in particular, had crappy clutch feel and heavy pedals with a relatively abrupt and low engagement point.

Anyway, I'll pay particular attention now and see if my trans/clutch acts up. If so, I'll report back. Sounds totally like an adjustment issue to me. VWs for a long time had an issue where the cars were hard to get into first gear once the linkage (ball and rod style) wore out a little bit. There was a procedure for adjusting the shifter with a special tool from inside the car thae would alleviate it. I wonder if this issue is an adjustment issue or actual mechanical flaw.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it is more of an issue with the linkage in the shifter....It is just really notchy into 1,2, and 3rd...not what I was expecting but it's been a long time since I have had a stick car...so I have nothing to compare it too....The clutch is fine on it!!


----------



## Cruzin mando (Apr 19, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Overfilling? That's odd... I wonder why that would cause only certain gears to have issues? Oh well, keep us posted!


 
this is common problem when i swapped my engine in my honda its hard to tell when its full and the reason its sticks its because the gear oil is thick when its cold and when its in op temp its easier to shift


----------



## nickauger (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine feel notchy too in 1st and second gear .. third is fine


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine is "notchy" going into 3rd.... no grinding gears though, just a different feel than the others. The clutch I really like though, this is a very easy car to drive.

Burt


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

There is a TSB on this problem. The TSB number is 11008. There is a sticky on here for TSB's. The dealer just drains off excess tranny fluid from an overfill. Should help the shifting issue. Mine is better--especially since the weather is warmer.


----------



## abyh20 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like it's a common thing. Notchy first, second, and slightly third gear. This makes me feel better. Sometimes internet research causes more stress than resolution.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I am wondering if I have this problem...My car goes into 2nd just fine except that there feels like a bump or something (hard to describe) as you pull it into gear, same thing from 2nd to 3rd but not as noticeable.....Any of you guys have the same issue or is it smooth as butter into all the gears for you???


Whiteco, any updates on the clunking?? im still getting it and starting to get alittle worried about it..


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine does the notchy since new I've change my trans fluid over to amsoil sychromesh and it's help still does it but not as much tho I would look in to that mine not a Eco but still a 6 speed m32 trans I might go in a get the linkage check but I brought it in when it was a few month old and the guy at the dealer says is normal it's Gona get better with more miles on but for me should be smooth at all times right ? 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Spraying the shift cables near the shifter with some durable lubricant safe for metal and plastic (Fluid Film to the rescue again since it's on-hand) made the shifter smoother. Unscrew the shift knob, gently pop off the shift boot, then spray the cables. Move the shifter around to work it into the cables. It worked nicely for my car.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

The when it warms up its almost fine u know still got that notchyness and stuff but the gear are fine it's wierd 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Try attacking the problem from the shifter end too. I'm noticing that my Cruze is needing an extra spray or three of lubricant in a fair number of areas, the shifter being one of them.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh really what kind if spray tho what did u use 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Oh really what kind if spray tho what did u use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App





sciphi said:


> *Spraying the shift cables near the shifter with some durable lubricant safe for metal and plastic (Fluid Film to the rescue again since it's on-hand) *made the shifter smoother. Unscrew the shift knob, gently pop off the shift boot, then spray the cables. Move the shifter around to work it into the cables. It worked nicely for my car.


All ready answered


----------

